# Lip piercing visibility with a retainer?



## monter (Apr 13, 2009)

So here's my dilemma. I have kind of fallen in love with the idea of getting a lip piercing. Basically, I want this: doll parts by ~whorer-movie on deviantART I thought this was called a labret, but doing more research on it has just confused me even more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides not knowing what it's called, here's the REAL problem. I'm almost done with my second year of law school, and will soon be (fingers crossed) working in the prosecutor's office here. There's no way in hell they'll let me in with a facial piercing. I've see something online called a BioFlex retainer, though - apparently you can use one of these for the initial piercing, and because of the placement right under my lip, it seems like it would be just about invisible?

Has anyone used these? Any thoughts? And if I'm just totally dreaming and there's no way to effectively hide a piercing like this, let me know that, too, so I can just give up and come to terms with it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 13, 2009)

Assuming that goes through the skin right under the lip, it's just a basic lip piercing. The "technical" term, I guess, would be a "reverse Labret"

I have mine piercing, and I don't have a retainer for it, but they are really only noticeable if you look. Especially if it's right under the lip. As soon as my lip piercing heals, I'll pick up a retainer and take some pictures for you if you still need answers then!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a lip piercing and I bought this clear jelly like stud for it and since I work in a clinic thats why I had to wear a clear one thats not really visible. Then when I get off work I put on my cute one or just when I go out.


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 13, 2009)

That's a labret piercing with a circular barbell (or horseshoe).

I wouldn't use anything plastic in a newly pierced hole, only surgical grade metal. But once it's healed you can use a retainer; it wont be completely invisible but it will be harder to see.


----------



## monter (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Assuming that goes through the skin right under the lip, it's just a basic lip piercing. The "technical" term, I guess, would be a "reverse Labret"

I have mine piercing, and I don't have a retainer for it, but they are really only noticeable if you look. Especially if it's right under the lip. As soon as my lip piercing heals, I'll pick up a retainer and take some pictures for you if you still need answers then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be GREAT if you could do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw your pictures in your other thread, and it looks great.

Supposedly these BioFlex things are almost invisible, and since the piercing I want is right under the lip, it really does seem like it would be pretty well hidden, too.

I should probably go talk to a piercer, too. :x


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EleanorDanger* 

 
_I wouldn't use anything plastic in a newly pierced hole, only surgical grade metal. But once it's healed you can use a retainer; it wont be completely invisible but it will be harder to see._

 
Agreed. I should have a pic of me wearing my retainers somewhere on my computer. When I dig it up, I'll post it for you to see

EDIT: bleh can't find it lol but here's a pic from a jewelry shop:
Bodyartforms photo gallery body jewelry


----------



## monter (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Agreed. I should have a pic of me wearing my retainers somewhere on my computer. When I dig it up, I'll post it for you to see

EDIT: bleh can't find it lol but here's a pic from a jewelry shop:
Bodyartforms photo gallery body jewelry_

 
That picture is making me want to do it... From a few feet away, it seems like it wouldn't really be visible at all

Apparently, this BioFlex material is able to be sterilized in an autoclave; from what I've read on it it seems to be safe for unhealed piercings. I'll def check with a few piercers before I believe that, though.

Thanks for the responses, all!


----------

